

Hardware and software used by Hackers (Aggregated stats from usesthis.com) - scorpion032
https://medium.com/geek-empire-1/128048074e9f

======
txutxu
Wait.

usesthis talks about "What do people use to get stuff done?"

and the article about "Hardware and Software you should use today"

If you see the results in the graphs, I don't understand how "Hackers" can
come to your mind for the title.

:-)

Regards.

